# Adopted Girls



## winstonwolf (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks to a good friend (someone well known to MP denizens), I added a couple of clones to my grow room. On the left is a White Widow plant; on the right is a Crystal. They're both a couple of weeks into flowering.

Just wanted to share.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 18, 2009)

Healthy looking plants, congrats and keeping them so happy 

eace:


----------

